# منتجات للبيت وللاطفال ولكل افراد العائله



## ملامحها جروح (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

الموضوع متجدد وكل فتره يتم اضافة منتج جديد..
لطلب اي من المنتجات الاتصال على...
*حابين تطلبوا حددوا_ الطلب - الكميه - المدينه *​ 

*طريقة التواصل *​ 

** التوصيل والشحن على المشتري *
** حسابي بالراجحي*​ 

*داخل جده *
**عن طريق مندوب وياخذ حق مشواره من 25الى30*
**باقي مناطق المملكه عن طريق الشحن مع الزاجل او اي شركه موجوده بمدينتك مابين 5 ريال الى 15 *
**ماعدا بعض المناطق اللي ماعندهم الا الفيدكس يكون 65 *
**باقي الدول الخليجيه والعربيه *
*الشحن عن طريق البريد العادي او الممتاز على حسب طلبك .. والتحويل لحسابي في الراجحي *
*-------*
*حابه تطلبي اذن انتبهي لاهم نقطه *
*او اتصلي ارسلي رساله فيها :*
*الطلب + الكميه + المدينه +اسم المستلم ورقم جواله= اتصال او في رساله وحده*
لا يوجد استلام الرجاء عدم الاحراج داخل جده مع المندوب فقط
الرجاء مراعاة اوقات الاتصال..
*__________*​ 
الرجاء الارقام وضعت للجادين في للطلب فقط واحترام وقتي ووقتكم
المعلومات كلها موضحه صورة المنتج وسعره وطريقة عمله وطرق الدفع والتسليم
والرقم للطلب.....​ 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق....​ 

____________
___________
وصل حديثا..
ساعات السليكون















تقليد ساعات سواتش الشفافه..




ساعة..شوجي ..وساعة فاطمة الصفي ..










 


0562396836
للطلب الاتصال على 0562396836
ولمشاهدة المزيد من المنتجات التفضل بزيارة متجري على الرابط
متجري http://mtgry.com/sara056​ 



الرجاء الارقام وضعت للجادين في للطلب فقط واحترام وقتي ووقتكم
المعلومات كلها موضحه صورة المنتج وسعره وطريقة عمله وطرق الدفع والتسليم
والرقم للطلب.....
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق....​ 


...................
انا في جده ونوصل لكل مدن المملكه بشركات الشحن المعروفه
وتوصلكم في 24ساعه بالكثير48ساعة
...............​ 

التوصيل داخل جده عن طريق مندوب وياخذ حق مشواره
وخارج جده عن طريق شركات الشحن المعروفه بسعر من5 الى15ريال
...........
الرجاء مراعة اوقات الاتصال ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته..
.....
.




​ 
......................​


----------

